# Save Your Blue Jeans



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A while back, I offered to sell a pair of my old jeans on eBay. As usual, I was way ahead of society and the marketplace.

http://www.news4jax.com/news/weird-news/nordstrom-selling-fake-muddy-jeans-for-425

Ralph

Maybe I didn't ask enough?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Come on Ralph, I like the idea. If someone would GIVE me a pair, my wife might let me sit on her furniture, while looking a little 'dirty'. Presently, she barely lets me come in the house looking like that. Hence, why I try not to fix to much in the winter time and get that dirty, it's too cold to eat supper outside. 

Larry


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

According to the news, they are wanting to appeal to the, "Rough and Tumble", generation. Let that generation hang around a farm for a day and we can give them that jean style for free. I'll even throw in some permanent grease stains at no extra charge.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck should start a new business.Put on new jeans every morning and put up for sale online and make a nice profit.Save on laundry soap also.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I read this article the other day after greasing and changing oil on equipment. Looked down at my pants and they looked very similar to those pictured. And here I've been washing them and changing out of dirty jeans before I go to town for years.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

GREAT! Now when I am out and about in my dirty work clothes people will think I am cool,hip and trendy...and that I can afford $400 jeans...wait, now people will think I am stupid for spending $400 for jeans..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> A while back, I offered to sell a pair of my old jeans on eBay. As usual, I was way ahead of society and the marketplace.
> 
> http://www.news4jax.com/news/weird-news/nordstrom-selling-fake-muddy-jeans-for-425
> 
> ...


I remember them jeans, nice looking pair....I sent you a message thru eBay that I wanted the belt but the seller (you) never responded . I wanted that damn belt too.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I remember them jeans, nice looking pair....I sent you a message thru eBay that I wanted the belt but the seller (you) never responded . I wanted that damn belt too.....


Oh, sorry. Belt isn't for sale.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Fake jeans for Fake people


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

They should offer a smell impregnated version of jeans. You know.....the really nose busting, gut wrenching, blow chow odors I'm taking about. Examples would be but not limited to: bunker silo plastic removal smear , year old pack manure, and for the really manly man.......retained after birth. Always a delight with the Mrs.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Is there a market for greased up overalls?

Three 44s


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I immediately thought of your pants post when I saw the story. Further proof overpaid ninnies have no ideas of their own. Lol Didn't you TM those pants Ralph?
I especially liked liked Mike Rowe's take in the topic.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It must make the snowflakes feel like a real big man. It must have been real tough for them to pull them jeans up above the hips, probably the hardest work they have ever done in their life.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't know about you fellers but I save my old denim for filtering whatever needs it. It filters down to around 10 microns. Amazing material, denim is.


----------

